# A Brag and a Thanks



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Warning - this is a brag on rescue dogs. 

For those of you who don't know, my dog Chumlee is a 6 year old rescue dog who found himself in a couple of bad situations before he was taken into rescue. He was anxious, poorly socialized, dog-aggressive and had very little training. The rescue group was wonderful and worked hard to find him the right home. We adopted him 18 months ago and he has made tremendous progress but still has a long way to go. 

Carol is a little old lady with mid-stage Alzheimer's who just moved into my neighborhood and lives alone. She comes to my door each and every afternoon looking bewildered and anxious and tells me, "My phone isn't working, dear. Can you call the repairman?" Her phone is actually working fine but sadly, she is so confused she doesn't remember how to operate it. 

Chumlee, who normally is nervous and explodes into a barking frenzy at any noise, waits quietly at the door and greets Carol calmly when she comes in. After making her call, I invite her to sit down and rest. She sits on the bench in my mudroom and Chum goes and sits beside her. He gently lays his big head on her tiny knee and closes his eyes as she strokes his head and rubs his ears. I see her worried expression disappear and a look of peace settles on her face. It's as if both of them are in a world of their own. After a few minutes, she kisses him on the top of the head and says, "Love you Chum." She never remembers my name, but ALWAYS can remember his.

Chumlee, the dog nobody wanted, is working his magic and bringing love and comfort to a scared, confused old lady. :--heart:
So, to all you wonderful Rescue folks who pour your heart and soul into saving needy Goldens - Carol and I say thank you from the bottom of our hearts. :smooch:


(Yes, there is a plan in motion to place Carol in a safer situation, but it's a very slow process)


----------



## MattyM (Jan 2, 2013)

As a nurse, and a dog lover, this story both breaks my heart and sends it soaring!

Good job rescue!! GREAT job Chumlee!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless your heart for adopting Chumlee, Bless his heart for knowing just what Carol needs. The love of a rescue dog is a very special kind of love indeed.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The miracle of a natural born therapy dog. Thanks for adopting him, thanks for caring about your neighbor, and good boy Chumlee!


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

I might have choked up at the "Love you Chum" :'-) That is a beautiful story. I'm so glad you rescued Chum and that he and you are there for Carol. How sweet. Oh and my Yukon is rescued so I have a soft heart for this story  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Good Boy Chumlee. Give your boy a kiss from me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Chumlee is a very special boy and so are you for caring about your neighbor, you have a good, kind heart. Thank you both!

My two are both adopted Rescues, Rescue dogs are very special and I think only those of us who have adopted know how very special they truly are especially when they are the dog nobody else wanted. We are the lucky ones.


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

He was definitely meant to be with you. What an awesome story!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brianne*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Chumlee is a very special boy and so are you for caring about your neighbor, you have a good, kind heart. Thank you both!
> 
> My two are both adopted Rescues, Rescue dogs are very special and I think only those of us who have adopted know how very special they truly are especially when they are the dog nobody else wanted. We are the lucky ones.


Brianne: I ditto what Carolina Mom said! Thank you to you and Chumlee for being so special. Rescue dogs are the best!!


----------

